# Clippers Blow It Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

My whole neighborhood heard my screams of disgust when they selected al thornton. A guy who knows what position he plays in the nba.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

in freaking credible. I didnt think they could blow it once nick fell into their laps when almost all figured hed go to new orleans. They SG for the next 5-10 years, and a local hero they could have had, but no they go for grandpa al. Isnt this guy like 25 years old already? im more upset now than i was when korolev was picked, because we all knew about the promise then.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is absolutely terrible. I still cant believe i had so much hope for this draft. Yup, maybe we should have made the playoffs just to get swept...then perhaps at least we would have been in a draft slot that had thornton off of the board, and thus we had to take young.

Players i would have taken over Thronton still available:

Nick Young
Stuckey
Sean Williams
Rudy Fernandez
Jason Smith
Heck i would have even taken crittenton over thornton.

Thornton does NOT fit into this team at all at all at all, and its not even as if he has upside. 

Watch nick young go to the lakers now...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

**** **** **** **** ****, i'm so pissed.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

we pick the oldest possible first rounder....****ing great...wtf, seriously...

i hope al makes me eat crow...


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Everyone *****ing about the pick is not going to help with anything. Al is athletic could rebound and is a freak of nature. So take it how it is we picked him and now he's a clipper


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree 100%. I cant believe this crap. We need backcourt help immediately. Our backcourt will be the worst not to say oldest in the entire league.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> Everyone *****ing about the pick is not going to help with anything. Al is athletic could rebound and is a freak of nature. So take it how it is we picked him and now he's a clipper


Of course he's gonna be a monster offensive rebounder, why? Because we won't make any god damn outside shots!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> Everyone bithing about the pick is not going to help with anything. Al is athletic could rebound and is a freak of nature. So take it how it is we picked him and now he's a clipper



like i said above, i hope he makes all of us eat crow, and the best of luck to him as a clipper...just that we all kinda thought he wasn't the best pick at that particular position in the draft...we probably should've traded down...


at least we didn't get one of those soft euros...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> Everyone *****ing about the pick is not going to help with anything. Al is athletic could rebound and is a freak of nature. So take it how it is we picked him and now he's a clipper


Yeah and so is Singleton and Wilcox. Dumbleavy just stashes these athletic guys on the bench.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, why in the world would baylor pick an athletic forward when dunleavvy has a history of not liking to play such guys. Everything that needed to happen, happened, for the clippers to get young. Or stuckey, or any of those other guys i mentioned which would have filled a need on the team.

Honestly i think singleton is better than thornton. Singleton has been out of college for years and is probably the same age as this guy. This guy is old enough to be korolevs father. of COURSE i hope were all wrong, but this could go as one of the worst clipper picks ever. (based on who was on the board at the time). Of course im sure there will be 2nd rounders who become superstars a la arenas or ellis, but AT THE TIME there were plenty of other guys who fit the team better.


Also lets not forget that boston got ray allen for the #5 pick and wally's contract and west. With our first round pick, our future ones, maggette, and others im sure we could have come up with something more attractive than jeff green, wallyworld, and west. Not to mention the fact that maggette's contract is expiring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers have been saying for than a month they were going to take a F, so it isn't really surprise to me.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, why in the world would baylor pick an athletic forward when dunleavvy has a history of not liking to play such guys. Everything that needed to happen, happened, for the clippers to get young. Or stuckey, or any of those other guys i mentioned which would have filled a need on the team.
> 
> Honestly i think singleton is better than thornton. Singleton has been out of college for years and is probably the same age as this guy. This guy is old enough to be korolevs father. of COURSE i hope were all wrong, but this could go as one of the worst clipper picks ever. (based on who was on the board at the time). Of course im sure there will be 2nd rounders who become superstars a la arenas or ellis, but AT THE TIME there were plenty of other guys who fit the team better.
> 
> ...


I agree once again. Singleton is better than Thornton!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Clippers have been saying for than a month they were going to take a F, so it isn't really surprise to me.


They have been saying a lot of stuff.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

There is no place to go now, all we have now is a 55 year old point guard, a mvp capable pf, a center who shows flashes of how good he can be, a slasher who can lead this team, and a free agent who can shoot(occasionaly)...And we have could do something with Billups. To me so far so good


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Knew we'd blow it, could've at least gotten Ridnour for instead of our dumb *** pick...

Thornton may be good, but there's no way in hell he averages more than 10 minutes a game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> They have been saying a lot of stuff.


But they have said this consistently. Actually every interview almost that included Baylor or Dunleavy they have said this.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> There is no place to go now, all we have now is a 55 year old point guard, a mvp capable pf, a center who shows flashes of how good he can be, a slasher who can lead this team, and a free agent who can shoot(occasionaly)...And we have could do something with Billups. To me so far so good


How are we going to get Billups? Dont think there is enough cap space for Chauncey. I would plan on Hart at the best


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

We just need E.B to stay and not go play with team U.S.A and we are good


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> How are we going to get Billups? Dont think there is enough cap space for Chauncey. I would plan on Hart at the best


A sign and trade is possiable


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> We just need E.B to stay and not go play with team U.S.A and we are good


Did Cassell & Mobley find the fountain of youth or something we haven't heard about? Our biggest weaknesses were lack of speed & outside shooting.

Even if Elton is on his game, we aren't gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thornton=Wilcox. Should take him long to get into Dumbleavy's most athletic dog house!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> A sign and trade is possiable


Who exactly do you expect to trade away? Maggette & who? Giving up anything more than Maggette will make it hard to average over 90 points a game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Did Cassell & Mobley find the fountain of youth or something we haven't heard about? Our biggest weaknesses were lack of speed & outside shooting.
> 
> Even if Elton is on his game, we aren't gonna make the playoffs.


I cant wait to watch Sam get abused by every guard in the league again.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Positive energy lmao cmon guys if you guys are crying about this I coulden't imagine how you guys were 4-5 years ago.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I cant wait to watch Sam get abused by every guard in the league again.


Maybe this is our plan to tank for OJ Mayo? Other than that i can't make any sense out of it, even if that's somehow our retarded plan, we still need a shooting guard. Ugh.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The Clippers did not screw this up, Thornton is going to be a valuable contributor NEXT SEASON. Count on it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, at all this. We got Thornton, live with it. At the least, this shows we will be making a move later on this offseason, can't have two players without an IQ, Maggette being the other.

Sure, I would have loved Nick Young, as everyone knows, but it's not as if Thornton is a horrible player. He's already NBA ready, and can contribute right away. I'm glad we passed up on Mr. Turnovers in Javaris, I wouldn't take him at this pick. I am pissed that we let Young go. My draft list had:

N. Young
T. Young
J. Wright
Thornton
Belli
Fernandez

Thaddeus, nor Julian were available, too high for Marko and Rudy, so I'm ok with this pick.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

you guys are all talking like this is the savior pick...whether they picked nick young or al thorton, it is not going to change much....either player will probably get 15 mpg tops....mobley is not THAT bad, he's stayed healthy and granted he has been inconsistent at times overall he still is a solid player, lets face it were stuck with his contract for a few years, so whats the point of benching him? maybe a package with cassell(expiring contract) and maggette could land a decent pg


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> you guys are all talking like this is the savior pick...whether they picked nick young or al thorton, it is not going to change much....either player will probably get 15 mpg tops....mobley is not THAT bad, he's stayed healthy and granted he has been inconsistent at times overall he still is a solid player, lets face it were stuck with his contract for a few years, so whats the point of benching him? maybe a package with cassell(expiring contract) and maggette could land a decent pg


Think about it, if Mobley or Cassell get hurt, then what? We got NO DEPTH at guard. Nick Young would've made a world of sense.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Think about it, if Mobley or Cassell get hurt, then what? We got NO DEPTH at guard. Nick Young would've made a world of sense.


Which is why the offseason involves way more then the draft itself. We have our 2nd round selection to still use, and can take a PG, such as Bobby Brown, Tareaun Green, Aaron Brooks, Jared Jordan, etc., along with free agency and holding the rights of Diaz. Draft alone won't determine our depth and what not.

EDIT: Morris Almond might be available, Fernandez seems to be dropping.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Think about it, if Mobley or Cassell get hurt, then what? We got NO DEPTH at guard. Nick Young would've made a world of sense.


Maggette doesn't play G? He does, not as good as F but he has a lot of experience at G. Ross plays G as well. PG was already an issue and I don't think they were going to take Critt.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Maggette doesn't play G? He does, not as good as F but he has a lot of experience at G. Ross plays G as well. PG was already an issue and I don't think they were going to take Critt.


Maggette plays SF a lot better than SG, so you have to ask, if he's going to stay at all and play the guard spot.... why draft Thornton??? 

Ross can play guard for defense, but he can't produce any offense at that spot. Cassell will get swamped in that scenario.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Maggette plays SF a lot better than SG, so you have to ask, if he's going to stay at all and play the guard spot.... why draft Thornton???
> 
> Ross can play guard for defense, but he can't produce any offense at that spot. Cassell will get swamped in that scenario.


Cassell was going to get swamped anyway, his help wasn't going to come in the NBA. The Clippers I _think_ only liked Law, as supposedly Law destroyed Critt in the Clippers workout. I honestly didn't believe the Clippers were going to take a PG. They never really liked any PG at 14. Who did you want? It seems like you wanted a PG.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Cassell was going to get swamped anyway, his help wasn't going to come in the NBA. The Clippers I _think_ only liked Law, as supposedly Law destroyed Critt in the Clippers workout. I honestly didn't believe the Clippers were going to take a PG. They never really liked any PG at 14. Who did you want? It seems like you wanted a PG.


I wanted Nick Young at SG. Our backcourt is a pretty much 70 years old combined.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers were not saying they would get a forward. They were saying they would get a wing player. Thornton...i have no idea what he is in the nba. He played PF in college, but has a Small forward size. But with little ball handling skills im not sure id call him a wing player. If the clippers reach and pick crittenton or koppenon, fine, they get depth at PG which is lacking...if they get nick young, well that just makes too much sense...if they "reach" and get stuckey, fernandez, bellineli, well fine thats the wing player they need down the road....if they get jason smith, perhaps splitter, again, fine, they get the backup forward/center they need. But thornton? They literally could not have picked another player that doesnt fit into the team now nor the future, more than thornton.

When will baylor be fired.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Clippers were not saying they would get a forward. They were saying they would get a wing player. Thornton...i have no idea what he is in the nba. He played PF in college, but has a Small forward size. But with little ball handling skills im not sure id call him a wing player. If the clippers reach and pick crittenton or koppenon, fine, they get depth at PG which is lacking...if they get nick young, well that just makes too much sense...if they "reach" and get stuckey, fernandez, bellineli, well fine thats the wing player they need down the road....if they get jason smith, perhaps splitter, again, fine, they get the backup forward/center they need. But thornton? They literally could not have picked another player that doesnt fit into the team now nor the future, more than thornton.
> 
> When will baylor be fired.


Yikes, it's kinda scary when i agree with every word you say Yamaneko.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Yikes, it's kinda scary when i agree with every word you say Yamaneko.


Yeah me too. I usually disagree with yamaneko all the time. He is right on with his assessment of our 1st pick


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I wanted Nick Young at SG. Our backcourt is a pretty much 70 years old combined.


throw grandpa al in there, were now a combined 100 years old. lol. 

I still just cant believe it. I thought after an hour id have gotten used to the fact, but i really and truly do not know what the clippers were thinking. Even if nick young was gone, thornton is not the right pick for the team. But with nick there, they blow it still. 

Second round pick is useless, already its been stated theres little to no chance of them making the team. This was the chance to build for the future. We blew it, plain and simple. Thornton, where is his minutes going to come from? He cant play guard, and his undersized perhaps for PF, and for sure cant play center. at PF, brand is going to get about all the minutes, and thomas gets what little minutes left there. At SF, ross started much of the year last year, then youve got thomas playing there as well, and of course our supposed "second best player" on the team, maggette there as well. 

The ONLY hope we can have is if he turns out to be a david lee-ish surprise that allows us to trade tim thomas. But honestly thats wishful thinking looking at his age. Bynum is like 6 years younger than the guy and is going in his third year in the league. Korolev is about what 4 years younger and is in his third year? 

Meanwhile look at other teams improving themselves and making moves. portland got a first round draft pick, rudy fernandez, who probably if this was last year would have been top 10, for a 2009 second rounder. the warriors got brandon wright for jason richardson. (come on, maggette and his expiring deal plus a future first is better than jason richardson). We could have easily had brandon wright, the guy many say was the 3rd best player in the draft, and probably would have gone 1 if this was last years draft.

Teams making good picks all over the place. Look at san antonio. They get two guys who were slated to be top 10 last year: Marcus williams and tiago splitter, with their late picks.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Cassell was going to get swamped anyway, his help wasn't going to come in the NBA. The Clippers I _think_ only liked Law, as supposedly Law destroyed Critt in the Clippers workout. I honestly didn't believe the Clippers were going to take a PG. They never really liked any PG at 14. Who did you want? It seems like you wanted a PG.


 You wont have to look far to see that we made a huge mistake by not drafting Critt. Oh well


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

oh yeah, lets not forget boston getting allen for mostly garbage and a draft pick. Heck, look at new york. They now have arguably the best true c/true PF combo in the entire league in curry/randolph.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> oh yeah, lets not forget boston getting allen for mostly garbage and a draft pick. Heck, look at new york. They now have arguably the best true c/true PF combo in the entire league in curry/randolph.


Boston cleaned up by getting Allen for nothing.

Allen, Pierce, Green, Jefferson= Boston back in the playoffs


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup. Barring injury, i expect boston to make noise this year. i cant wait to see bill simmons take on it. I hope he has harsh words for the clippers too.

The thing i cant wait to hear is dunleavvy and baylor's excuse for passing on nick young and others to take thornton. Honestly what can they say. They cant say they promised him. They cant say he fills a need. They cant say he has upside. They cant say hes a local hero. They cant say anything. What id like them to say is, "effective immediately i am tendering my resignation after yet again making the worst possible draft choice....i plan on taking over millen's job with the detroit lions."


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one that actually liked this pick....


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

I like the picks, Thornton should surprise a lot of people with his abilities. Don't sleep on Jared jordan either, that guy was great in college and might prove to be a legit backup PG for our team.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

No, theres a few


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm not that upset at the pick. We weren't going to address any serious needs with the 14th pick anyways. What'd everyone expect? At least we drafted better than the Lakers IMO.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Everyone expected i think the clippers to pick someone who could help the team now and in the future, let alone hometown favorite. 

Lakers i think drafted better than the clippers since we know jackson likes tall Pg's. Remember they dont have smush anymore, javaris was the perfect pick for them with what was available. 

Meanwhile clippers probably could have picked 7 other guys who would have been better for the team than thornton at 14.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It's funny, out of all the Clippers sites I read, this is the only one that has disappointed members. Not implying anything, it's just interesting. Everyone else seems to think Thornton was a steal at 14.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Do they anywhere else say how in the world he is a steal when out of everyone they could have picked, he fits in the least? (barring trade of course).


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

well thorton was rated pretty high...top 10 lottery pick was were he was placed right after the ncaa tourney...

if nothing else, thorton should provide veteran leadership to the younger guys on the team, he is around 30, right??? :biggrin: 


when i think about it, maybe thorton could be our josh howard...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

But again, barring trade where is his minutes going to come from. His drafting already has cost us cheaper, better player in singleton. So hes going to get singletons minutes. Big wow, he barely plays. Where else is his minutes going to come from


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

i agree with you squeemu, just a bunch of hopeless haters...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

we made the right choice, why cant you guys see that...trade maggs, for a vet. if dumblevy plays him he'll be better than maggs...like i was trying to say yesterday,THORNTON WAS THE LIQQQ...**** you guy's if you can't overstand...free speech biachhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...vada


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

You've gotta trade Maggette, then trade Thomas, then let Singleton walk, then bench Qross, then let Korolev walk.... 

And then finally, Thornton will be the right pick. SIX SMALL FORWARDS, need i say more?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

After the first 3 picks, Thorton, was BY FAR the most nba ready player, he has all-rookie first team type talent, I can't see why you guys are mad. Nick Young, the guys a bum, he's a "streaky chucker" he wasn't gonna look to pass, or anything, he was just gonna get that ball and throw it up there, which can hurt a team, more than help them. He's also a bad defender, and bad rebounder, he's just a streaky scorer, anybody knows about J.R Smith?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> After the first 3 picks, Thorton, was BY FAR the most nba ready player, he has all-rookie first team type talent, I can't see why you guys are mad. Nick Young, the guys a bum, he's a "streaky chucker" he wasn't gonna look to pass, or anything, he was just gonna get that ball and throw it up there, which can hurt a team, more than help them. He's also a bad defender, and bad rebounder, he's just a streaky scorer, anybody knows about J.R Smith?


We've been the worst 3-point shooting team in percentage, makes & attempts for about half a decade now... We need a guy who's speciality is just to hang out and chuck it up there so badly. Elton Brand gets double teamed constantly, Maggette has to get by at least 3 guys sitting in the lane every time, Kaman loses the ball from opposing guards who aren't afraid of leaving their man. 

We've got 5 Small Forwards already (including a 20 year old #11 pick) and two really old guards without a single reliable backup for either one. Thornton will get little, if any playing time here, he wasn't even that great against college kids & has no upside at all.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> My whole neighborhood heard my screams of disgust when they selected al thornton. A guy who knows what position he plays in the nba.


the sixers were going to pick him im glad they dident


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

squeemu said:


> It's funny, out of all the Clippers sites I read, this is the only one that has disappointed members. Not implying anything, it's just interesting. Everyone else seems to think Thornton was a steal at 14.


Everyone on this board was infatued[sp?] with Nick Young, which is the reason why they assume Thornton was a bad pick, which he certainly wasn't. I'm shocked he wasn't selected before us. Thornton is athletic, but also strong enough to be able to play PF at times. Sure, we might have a handful of SF's, but Korolev won't be back, neither will Singleton, so that leaves u with three other SF's in Thomas, Maggette and Ross. Ross and Maggette can play both wing positions, so they are versatile, as Thomas can play PF and even C at times, so he also is versatile. Thornton can play PF, along with SF, so he also is versatile. Sure, we did not fill our biggest need, but why go with your biggest need when you have someone such as Thornton available? We still have a long ways to go in the offseason, who's to say we don't acquire a legit PG? Franchise could be a possibility if bought out, Steve Blake can also be a possibility, and is better then anyone we could have drafted at the moment which says a lot. This was an awesome pick.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe the Clippers will trade thornton?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Maybe the Clippers will trade thornton?


Dunleavy DID say on the radio last night a handful teams asked about Thornton after the trade[AM570].


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who cares if he is the most nba ready player, hes not the most ready nba player for our team. And if hes relaly top 7 talent, that means 7 other teams before us must have thought the same thing. Nick young is no ball distributor but still had twice the number of assists as thornton. Young could be a bust, who knows. You make the pick based on whats the best move for your franchise. Young was a local guy, played a position that we had need at. Brings NBA 3 point range. Brings someone with a handle, someone who can challenge for starting spot right away.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Dunleavy DID say on the radio last night a handful teams asked about Thornton after the trade[AM570].


We absolutely need to make a trade now, the way the team is set up at this moment can't work.

It's a bad situation to be in when other teams can obviously see how badly you need a trade. Whenever one does happen, we're probably gonna end up getting ripped off.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> We absolutely need to make a trade now, the way the team is set up at this moment can't work.
> 
> It's a bad situation to be in when other teams can obviously see how badly you need a trade. Whenever one does happen, we're probably gonna end up getting ripped off.


There still is free agency, so obviously teams don't try to make it solely work after the draft, kind of obvious. As far as other teams knowing how badly we need a trade, who's to say they know we need it, or we'll get ripped off? Remember, Clippers always seem to make a trade out of the blue, so speculating would be stupid in my opinon. Let's just sit back, welcome our great picks, and hope we can do the same good impact in free agency, or via trade.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> There still is free agency, so obviously teams don't try to make it solely work after the draft, kind of obvious. As far as other teams knowing how badly we need a trade, who's to say they know we need it, or we'll get ripped off? Remember, Clippers always seem to make a trade out of the blue, so speculating would be stupid in my opinon. Let's just sit back, welcome our great picks, and hope we can do the same good impact in free agency, or via trade.


Once again, the voice of reason...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well unless someone like francis gets bought out and is willing to play for the minimum, were not doing anything in free agency due to our cap situation. I wouldnt say great picks. Our first rounder doesnt fit a need, and dunleavvy said before the 2nd roudner would not make the team this year. 

leidout is 100% right. to salvage this pick of thornton, we absolutely need to trade maggette or thomas for a guard or center or both. Otherwise thornton will rot on the bench, heaven knows dunleavvy wont send him to the D League. Our only other hope is that a top level guy gets bought out, and we can get him on the cheap. Clippers cant use MLE at this point due to luxury tax situation. 

Hopefully a deal will present itself , but knowing the clippers im not too optimistic. How many trades have we missed out on the last two years? Artest, Mike Miller, iverson, pierce, ray allen, brandon wright, and more. Unfortunately for the clippers the cassell/jaric trade is the exception, not the rule as far as clippers making good trades. 

Its times like this where i realize im a true fan. When i am utterly and consistently dissapointed by play, by moves, by coaching, by drafting, yet still am a die hard fan, you know youre not some fairweather bandwagon guy.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I dont think Thorton is a bad pick. He was the best available player left which could come in and play right away. Baylor never draft for needs.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> I dont think Thorton is a bad pick. He was the best available player left which could come in and play right away. Baylor never draft for needs.


Most of the sites i was watching had Young as the best available talent, including ESPN which we all were watching.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

matador, yes hes ready to play in the nba, but tell me how is he ready to play in this lineup? who is he going to take minutes from


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I wish I could tell u, yam. Thats why I am not the GM or Coach....haha They get to see all the players' workouts and we dont....so they should know more about the players than us. The fans just watch games and highlights. We just have to believe they make the right decision. My guess is:

Lineup:

PG: Cassell/Hart?/Jordan?/Diaz?/Conroy?
SG: Mobley/Ross/Maggette
SF: Maggette/Thorton/Ross
PF: Brand/Thomas
C: Kaman/Thomas/A. William


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

elgin never saw thornton work out as thornton didnt even work out for the clippers. They saw the same highlights we did. But regardless, im not knocking thornton as a player. What im saying is, he can play SF, MAYBE SOME minutes at PF, so if hes going to be a star on our team, how does he get playing time ahead of brand, ross, thomas, maggette? Just look at how the minutes were divied up last year, and tell me which of those players you are going to take away minutes from to give to thornton.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I believe Dunleavy saw him workout at Phoenix. 

It looks like Maggette, Ross and Thorton will share duties on SF spot. Maggette and Ross will also play SG. Thomas will backup Brand at PF and play some C. If Thorton gets to play, he will probably take minutes from Ross. Dunleavy might even put him in his dog house like Singleton and Korolev.

With this roster, we will definitely play more Small Ball. There is also a possiblity that a trade will take place.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> elgin never saw thornton work out as thornton didnt even work out for the clippers. They saw the same highlights we did. But regardless, im not knocking thornton as a player. What im saying is, he can play SF, MAYBE SOME minutes at PF, so if hes going to be a star on our team, how does he get playing time ahead of brand, ross, thomas, maggette? Just look at how the minutes were divied up last year, and tell me which of those players you are going to take away minutes from to give to thornton.


But they did have dinner at the Pre draft camp in Orlando. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think thornton takes minutes from ross, because ross is there to guard cassell's man or someone he has to be really quick to guard. Thornton while does not have that much lateral quickness to guard guards. Just like singleton never took minutes from ross, i dont see thornton doing the same either.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

All I'm going to say is you guys will be pleasantly surprised. I can't tell you whose minutes he's going to take, all I can say is he's too good for Dunleavy NOT to play him. He's going to find his way into the rotation. Outside of Kevin Durant, no one in the draft is as good of a scorer as Thornton -- any team could use his scoring ability, he's coming into the league with one of the best first steps already and a number of ways to score consistently. Plus, he can still get a lot better. You guys are going to be very happy with this pick.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

leidout said:


> Most of the sites i was watching had Young as the best available talent, including ESPN which we all were watching.


Actually Thornton was ESPN's best available at the time the Clippers got up to draft.


----------

